# Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum



## PEACEpolska (8. Mai 2013)

*Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Grüßt euch,

und zwar bin ich gerade dabei mein System auf Wakü umzubauen. Lukü für die 2 Matrix Platinum sind nicht das idealste ^^

Gekühlt soll ein I7 3960X sowie 2 Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum im CF.
Ich möchte es möglichst leise haben dennoch eine sehr gute Kühlleistung. Praktisch die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Hier ist mal der Link zu meinem Warenkorb:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0dca984b441dcf6146b341943eb03a4e

bin mir nur noch nicht bei der Kühlflüssigkeit sowie den Lüftern sicher. Demineralisiertes Wasser? Welche Zusätze? Welchen Farbzusatz in Rot?
Was meint ihr? habt ihr Empfehlungen? oder Ergänzungen?

Vielen dank
Gruß Patrick

PS: hier ein Pic meines Towers --> Cooler Master Cosmos II


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Hey ho,
sieht an sich nicht schlecht aus.
Als 140mm Lüfter kann ich dir die Bitfenix Spectre Pro empfehlen  Sind gute Lüfter.

Kühlflüssigkeit: Du kannst einfach einen farbigen Schlauch nehmen^^ oder alternativ eben ein Gemisch + Mayhems Dye in der gewünschten Farbe.

Die Kühler sind Geschmackssache. 

Pumpe: Ist eine gute Eheim 1046 

Radi: Ich würde eher den MoRa wegen dem Design vorziehen, aber das ist Geschmackssache

AGB: Der Balancer ist ok, aber ein Aqualis ist noch besser


----------



## Ultramarinrot (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Destilliertes Wasser ist soweit ich weis geeignet, Farbzusätze würde ich an deiner Stelle sein lassen (Langzeitfolgen für Pumpe und andere Teile sind nicht auszuschliessen). Nimm lieber rote Schläuche 

Zu deinem Warenkorb kann ich nicht viel sagen, hab nicht wirklich Ahnung von Wakü 

Was mich interessiert: 
Wie warm werden deine Karten im Crossfire bei maximaler Last und wie hoch ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten?


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Bevor ich die Garantie einer Matrix in der Luft zerreise, würde ich evtl mal guggn, ob man die verschachert und wahrscheinlich fürs gleiche Geld auf Referenz mit Garantie zurückgreift.


----------



## PEACEpolska (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert:
> Wie warm werden deine Karten im Crossfire bei maximaler Last und wie hoch ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten?



Temps sind bei BF3 bei ca. 1GPU 73°C  2GPU 54°C 
Burn in Test von Furmark kurzzeitig 90°C. habe aber sofort abgebrochen

Ich wollte die matrix so umbauen, sodas die beleuchtete matrix schrift erhalten bleibt... bei jedem hersteller erlischt die garantie bei einem Kühlerwechsel. Manche sehen es nur kulanter wie andere.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Bin der Meinung EVGA erlaubt es, natürlich nur wenn durch den Kühlerwechsel keine beschädigungen aufgetreten sind


----------



## the.hai (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung EVGA erlaubt es, natürlich nur wenn durch den Kühlerwechsel keine beschädigungen aufgetreten sind


 
Es gibt mehrere die es dulden, evga erlaubt es richtig, baut aber keine HD7970.

Wenn er aber das Matrix Logo behält dann isses ja ok. Finds bloss schwachsinn, wenn sich manche leute die superduper karten mit speziellenspecial Kühler kaufen und die dann sofort abreißen für ne Wakü. Da kann ich auch eine wesentlich günstigere Graka kaufen und dann WaKühler rauf.


----------



## PEACEpolska (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



the.hai schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere die es dulden, evga erlaubt es richtig, baut aber keine HD7970.
> 
> Wenn er aber das Matrix Logo behält dann isses ja ok. Finds bloss schwachsinn, wenn sich manche leute die superduper karten mit speziellenspecial Kühler kaufen und die dann sofort abreißen für ne Wakü. Da kann ich auch eine wesentlich günstigere Graka kaufen und dann WaKühler rauf.


 

klar recht hast du. Es sprachen aber einige Dinge für die Asus. Kein V-lock, 2x8pin, schwarzes pcb bzw backplate ect. 

gut den MoRa finde ich auch ganz nett aber er kühlt minimal schlechter als der Supernova.
habe noch vergessen zu schreiben das ich den Radi an den Tisch Dübeln will mittels Abstandshülsen


----------



## Ultramarinrot (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Temps sind bei BF3 bei ca. 1GPU 73°C  2GPU 54°C
> Burn in Test von Furmark kurzzeitig 90°C. habe aber sofort abgebrochen
> 
> Ich wollte die matrix so umbauen, sodas die beleuchtete matrix schrift erhalten bleibt... bei jedem hersteller erlischt die garantie bei einem Kühlerwechsel. Manche sehen es nur kulanter wie andere.


 


Danke dir für die Info 

Man bekommt nur selten ernsthafte Werte von Leuten mit Multi Gpu was die Temps angeht. 20° Unterschied sind schon heftig. Gut hängt halt noch ne Soundkarte mit dazwischen...



Hättest du die eine Matrix nicht unten in den letzen PCI-E Slot reinhängen können?


----------



## cryzen (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> sieht an sich nicht schlecht aus.
> Als 140mm Lüfter kann ich dir die Bitfenix Spectre Pro empfehlen  Sind gute Lüfter.
> 
> ...


 

würde dann lieber Lüfter von nanoxia nehmen oder phobya oder be quit die spectre pro rattern oft die normlaen spectre sind ok


----------



## PEACEpolska (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Wäre möglicherweiße gegangen , wäre aber auf fast das selbe hinaus gelaufen... statt meiner Soundkarte ist eben dann die 2. Matrix genau darunter.

temps bei Crysis 3 - 1GPU 78°C  (fan:51% )2gpu 64°C (fan:31%) GPU Auslastung 71% @ 60fps (fps limiter, Full HD, alles sehr hoch und 8xMSAA)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Mai 2013)

Ein mo-ra3 PRO wäre schon eine bessere wahl als der supernova. denn diesen könnte man im extremfall mit 18 140mm lüftern, zum beispiel den nanoxia ifc1500 140mm, als push-pull kombo betreiben


----------



## Verminaard (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Hy,

den Schlauch wuerd ich aendern auf 11/8 oder 16/10, mit nem 16/13 wirst vielleicht Probleme bei Biegeradien bekommen.
Anschluesse anpassen und eventuell noch 45 und 90° Winkel dazupacken.

Ob Mora 9x140 oder Supernova ist eigentlich pups. Letztendlich entscheidet Preis, Verarveitung, Optik.
Ich mag die Verarbeitung und Optik von den Watercool Produkten, gibt auch ne schicke Blende fuer. Vom Preis her nehmen sich die fast nix. 
Oder man ueberlegt gleich was ordentliches zu machen und gibt viel Geld aus und kauft bei Aquacomputer 
Irgendwann wird sowas mein sein.

Kuehler weis ich nicht wie die Qualitaet der Alphacooldinger ist. Wobei letztendlich entscheidet eh die Optik und der persoenliche Geschmack.

Fuer die Grafikkarten noch einen SLI/CF-Verbinder? Spart etwas rumgefrickel und sieht sauberer aus.


AGB, gabs da nicht vor einer Zeit etwas Probleme mit den Phoyba Dingern? Ich meine ich haette da etwas von Plexiglasrissen und so gelesen.
Kann sein das ich mich da irre und etwas durcheinanderbringe.

Luefter: wuerd ich bei den bewaehrten Noiseblocker BlackSilent PK2 bleiben. Gibts auch alternativ mit PWM, je nach Steuerung.
Dazu noch passende Luefterkabel.

Wie sieht es aus mit einer Luefter/Wasserkuehlsteuerung? Darueber nachgedacht?


----------



## PEACEpolska (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Gut werde den mora3 pro hinzufügen.  Optisch gefällt er mir sowieso mehr ^^
Wollte den 16/ 10ner nehmen aber ist derzeit nicht lieferbar bei at.
Ok wird geändert.  Schlauch wird woanders gekauft.
Thema sli/cf verbinder... habe mir platten angesehen, die benötigen aber noch 90° winkel wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe. 
Dann gibt es ja noch das sli/cf rohr. Nur weiß ich nicht ob beim gpu kühler eine 2slot blende dabei ist. 
Laut ek ja, aber laut at nein...
Wollte erst einmal bestellen und hinterher sehen wie es nun wird.
Agb kommt ein aqualis rein in der 880er Ausführung mit Säule.  

Thema lüftersteuerung muss ich mir was überlegen. 

Warenkorb wird heute abend aktualisiert. Bin derzeit mit dem handy online


----------



## Verminaard (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Ich hab dir mal bisschen was zusammengestellt: Warenkorb.
Vielleicht findest gefallen an der ein oder anderen Idee.
Mit dem SLI Verbinder sollte das so funktionieren, auch ohne andere Blende.
Hatte es zumindest bei einem GTX285er Gespann funktioniert.
Die 480er waren Singleslotdesign.

Mich wundert irgendwie das AT keinen Primochill Schlauch mehr hat. mMn eine der besten 16/10er Schlaeuche.
Beim AGB, wieso wolltest du die 880er Variante? Braucht nur viel Platz und bei der Erstbefuellung hilft es dir, aber sonst.
Vielleicht nimmst ja eine Version mit Fuellstandanzeige, wenn du auf soetwas wert legst.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

als cpu kühler könnte man auch diesen nehmen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF für Sockel 2011, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF für Sockel 2011, G1/4 10410

zwischen cpu und gpu´s sollte allerdings mmn noch ein radiator dazwischen, um die abwärme der cpu zu kompensieren


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> zwischen cpu und gpu´s sollte allerdings mmn noch ein radiator dazwischen, um die abwärme der cpu zu kompensieren


 
der Kühler ist okay, nichts besonderes halt. 
Aber Radi zwischen GPU und CPU ist kein muss, nur wenn man wirklich das letzte °C rauskitzeln will.
Ich hab auch meine beiden 7970 @ 1,2 ghz vor dem CPU und meine Temps sind gut und kein großer 
unterschied ob only CPU last oder GPU und CPU last


----------



## Verminaard (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Ich hatte den XT gewaehlt da er farblich besser zu den Grafikkuehlern passt.
Der HF ist eigentlich fast gleich, die Anschluesse liegen etwas weiter auseinander, damit man keine Probleme mit Anschlusstuellen bekommt.

Bei einer "normalen" Wasserkuehlung ist es eigentlich egal wo was sitzt, der Einfachheit halber sollte der AGB vor der Pumpe sitzen, wobei ich auch schon eine Loesung realisiert habe, wo es nicht ging bzw nur mit enormen Aufwand, den ich mir nicht antun wollte.
Da war gerade die Erstbefuellung nicht ganz so toll, aber das System laeuft und laeuft und laeuft.

Selbst wenn die CPU das Wasser aufheizt, das Zeugs fliesst doch schnell genug, damit man eigentlich fast ueberall eine aehnliche Wassertemperatur hat.


----------



## PEACEpolska (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Der warenkorb gefällt.  Habe hier und da noch ein paar Veränderungen vorgenommen. Der XT und HF  gefallen mir beide optisch nicht.
Verstehe aber nicht wieso ich die 90° bzw. die 45° Anschlüsse brauche. Gut einen 90er  ja am agb aber sonst?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/54406634e10eca9c5b995034b4584ae8


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Morgen,

das mit den Winkel wirste beim Verlegen und Einbauen sehen.
Ich musste bei meinem ersten Projekt auch nachkaufen, was natuerlich aergerlich war, da ich erst warten musste bis alles da war.
Wobei soweit weg wohn ich AT nicht .

Wieso bestehst du auf den Alphacool Kuehler? 
Wenn du bei dem bleiben willst, vergiss eine Backplate nicht dazuzubestellen. Ohne wuerd ich keinen Kuehler montieren.

Wofuer das Kabel fuer den Aquabus? Die Aquaero hat eins dabei.

Den AGB gibts in verschieden Versionen. Ist vielleicht interessant in Kombination mit der Aquaero. Fuellstandsanzeige, Beleuchtungsmoeglichkeit fuer eine zweifarben-LED. Zur kompletten Ueberwachung ein Durchflussmesser?
Wobei das alles mehr Spielerei ist. Aber wenn man schon einmal dabei ist 

Btw. hoffe dir ist aufgefallen, das ich den Mora in der LT Version in den Warenkorb gelegt hatte.
Normalerweise reicht eine Vollbestueckung aus. Von einer Push/Pull Konfiguration halte ich persoenlich nicht viel, dann lieber, falls es wirklich nicht reichen sollte, zusaetzliche Radiatoren in den Kreislauf haengen, oder im schlimmsten Fall gar 2 Kreislaeufe machen.

Was ich dir aus eigener, persoenlicher Erfahrung aber sagen kann: ein Mora 4x180/9x120 (kleiner als den du haben moechtest) kuehlt ohne Probleme oder laut zu werden ein GTX285 SLI Gespann, einen i7920 auf 4-4,8gHz und ein Rampage3 Gene mit einem Hitzeproblem (ohne Wasserkuehler wurde die Mainboardtemperatur laut Sensoren weit ueber 80° heiß im Normalbetrieb, die Southbridge konnte ich nicht anpacken).


----------



## PEACEpolska (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Morgen 

Gar nicht aufgefallen das es die LT version ist. Push pull wäre auch nicht möglich da er ja an die wand kommt. Habe die wandhalterung entfernt da es für mich eine Leichtigkeit ist sie selber nach zu bauen. Dazu brauche ich aber nur die bohrungsabstände des moras.

Der cpu kühler ist schwarz ^^
Backplate is eine dran von der h100 welche noch montiert ist. Viell. Passt sie ja.
Es  gibt ja keine große auswahl bei AT in der Kategorie exzellent. Und ob der phyoba oder der swiftech das ware ist?
Beim agb, led, füllstandsanzeige... so etwas brauch ich nicht ^^ ganz nett wäre nur der eine agb der die Säule mittig hat. Dort sieht man wie das zurück fließende wasser die Säule hinauf steigt und so in den agb zurück fließt. 

Ok das bus kabel wird entfernt. Wusste nich das eins dabei ist. 

Wieso eig der kühler für die aquaero 5? Wird der amp so warm?
Durchflussmesser is ja nicht dabei was ich sehe... unbedingt nötig?  Denke nicht


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Vergiss mal die Einteilung von AT.
Da werden die hauseigenen Produkte wie Phoyba und Alphacool (ich weis nicht wie weit AT in/bei Alphacool involviert ist) natuerlich als das Beste bzw exzellent dargestellt. Dieses Verhalten wurde hier schon mal diskutiert.

Der Kryos hat hingegen in jedem Test sehr gut abgeschnitten, hervorragende Kuehlleistung, zwar etwas weniger Durchfluss, dem inneren Design geschuldet, aber trotzdem gut. Und mit unter 40€ ist der Kryos Delrin eine absolute Preis/Leistungsempfehlung. Verarbeitung gewohnt hoch bei Aquacomputerprodukten.

Beim Aqualis AGB siehst halt das Wasser zurueckfliessen, hochsteigt es in einer Messingroehre, fliesst aber an der Wand runter.

Fuellstandanzeige, LED Anzeigen, Durchflussmesser sind halt "Spielerein" die ich persoenlich, je nach System, gerne mit verbaue. Um auch bisserl Kontrolle ueber das ganze System zu haben. Auch wenn man es nicht alle 6 Monate komplett zerlegt.

Kommt drauf an wieviel Luefter du auf die Aquaero dranhaengst. Jeder Kanal kann maximal um die 19W vertragen. Wenn man nahe der Belastungsgrenze arbeitet, ist ein Kuehler sinvoll. Bitte, wenn man sich die 20€ sparen will, selbst bisschen rumprobieren.
Dann brauchst eventuell andere Kabel und solltest schauen das da irgendwie ein Luftzug vorbeischaut.


----------



## PEACEpolska (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Die Variante aus delrin finde ich jetzt ganz nett  gefällt.  Die 20 euro für den aquaero machen den salat auch nicht fett... 
19w pro kanal... 12v bei 0.09A sind 1.08W pro Lüfter.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Verarbeitung gewohnt hoch bei Aquacomputerprodukten.



Würde ich leider so nicht unterschreiben! Ich habe 4 Aquacomputer Produkte und an allen find ich etwas auszusetzten!


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Würde ich leider so nicht unterschreiben! Ich habe 4 Aquacomputer Produkte und an allen find ich etwas auszusetzten!


 
Auch wenn das Offtopic wird, koenntest du da bisschen drauf genauer eingehen bitte?
Wuerde mich sehr interessieren wo die da patzen.

Ich habe hier eine Aquacomputer Produkte wo alles sehr zufriedenstellend ist: Kryos HF, Laing Deckel, Aquaero 4.0, Aquaero 5 pro mit Kuehler, Kryos Delrin mal verbaut.
Watercool ist mMn auf Augenhoehe, auch mit EK Waterblocks hatte ich bisher keine Probleme und alles war sauber gearbeitet (hiervon nur Grafikkartenkuehler bisher verbaut).


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Ja okay, sorry schon ma für OT^^ 

Also, die Kühler für die 7970 sind nicht der hit, die Abstandsbolzen sind nicht 100% Passgenau und wenn man nicht aufpasst biegt sich das PCB 
und die Kühlung der Vrams geht gegen 0. Das CF verbindungsstück aus Plastik (jaja Delerin) das fast 20€ gekostet hat, war absolut nicht entgratet.
Innen in den Bohrungen befand sich noch festhängender Grat. Leider nicht nur ein bischen, hab bestimmt 20 Minuten gekämpft um alles zu entfernen.
Beim dem Kryos Cuplex war die beschriftung fehlerhaft und die befestigungsschrauben gehen recht schwer.

Klingt jetzt vieleicht in den Augen einiger als "meckern auf hohem Niveau" aber wenn man einen Kühler für 90€ Kauft bei einer Firma 
die riesig "Made in Germany" drauf schreibt erwarte ich zumindest das die Vrams gekühlt werden ;D


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Zu den Grafikkartenkuehlern kann ich nichts sagen, da ich, als ich mit dem Wasserkuehlzeugs angefangen hatte, EK Kuehler verbaut hatte und mit diesen sehr zufrieden war. Ergo bin ich dabei geblieben, zudem die meist auch etwas guenstiger als Aquacomputer, Watercool oder Koolance.

Zumindest sollte die Funktion bei so einem Kuehler gegeben sein, ohne die eigentliche Hardware zu beschaedigen.
Hattest du denn Kontakt diesbezueglich mit Aquacomputer?

Die CPU Kuehler waren tadellos, sowohl aussen, als auch innen.
Auqaerokuehler war einwandfrei gearbeitet, genauso der Laingdeckel.

Und nein, ich finde das auch nicht Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Wenn man schon mit Made in Germany wirbt, und dadurch impliziert, hoechste Praezision auszuliefern, sollte soetwas nicht vorkommen. Ich persoenlich bin bereit fuer gute Qualitaet auch mehr Geld auszugeben, aber dann sollte diese auch geliefert werden.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Ja auf die GPU kühler hieß es von seiten Aquacomputer, es sei wohl eine Fehlproduktion, eine Serienfehler sei ihnen nicht bekannt.
Aber meine beiden Kühler haben das  einen hab ich schon ein jahr lang, und den zweiten nicht mal ein halbes. Und der zweite musste 
sogar nachproduziert werden weil keine mehr auf lager waren. 

Die CPU kühler kannst für den Preis nicht großartig jammern, aber bei den GPU Kühlern fand ichs echt schade.
Ich leg halt recht hohen wert auf kleinigkeiten, sonst hätte ich nicht 2 Sapphire karten und zwei gleiche Kühler.

Leider kann ich nicht sagen wie es bei anderen Produkten ist, ich weiß nur wie es bei meinen ist.


----------



## Kurry (10. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich leg halt recht hohen wert auf kleinigkeiten, sonst hätte ich nicht 2 Sapphire karten und zwei gleiche Kühler.



Microruckler sind keine Kleinigkeiten?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



Kurry schrieb:


> Microruckler sind keine Kleinigkeiten?


 
wenn man sie nicht merkt oder mit einem framlimiter ausrottet schon


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

xD
Wir sind hier bei Wasserkuehlern und nicht bei AMD vs nVidia vs Intel vs Mikroruckler vs SLI vs CF vs Titan vs Sonstirgendeinenscheiss...


----------



## PEACEpolska (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Interessantes thema da oben. Gut zu wissen danke.

Warenkorb aktualisiert:
 zum warenkorb


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Sieht ok aus.
Der Kühler ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich find den IceForce HF von MIPS deutlich schöner.
Als Alternative zur XT würde ich noch die Alphacool VPP655 ( Laing D5) empfehlen. Sehr leise und gleichzeitig leistungsstark.
btw das Shoggy fehlt.
Der Rest sieht soweit ok aus. Wobei ich den Aquero Kühler unnötig finde.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



Kurry schrieb:


> Microruckler sind keine Kleinigkeiten?


 
So ein Quark loslassen, hast du ein CF gespann? zufällig mit 7970? zufällig mit 1,2 Ghz? 
wenn nein dann psssst, weil hast eh kein plan. Ich hab keine MR und ich zock immer ohne Framelimiter!


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Bei AMD gibts doch sowieso dieses Tool Radeon Pro, das Mikroruckler fast ausmerzt, oder?
Und wenn man sie nicht merkt, ist das doch gut.

Aber bitte wieder B2T.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

*DrWaikiki*, wieso eine D5?
Bevor ich eine D5 einbau dann lieber eine DDC mit Phoyba Deckel. Auf jeden Fall leistungsstark, laufruhig und sehr leise. Kann man ohne Probleme ueber einen Kanal auf der Aquaero steuern, was mit einer D5 nicht so ohne weiters moeglich ist.
Den Kuehler wuerd ich verbauen, wer weis was da alles angeschlossen wird. In der jetztigen Konfiguration uebers Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber wenn doch eine andere Pumpe, saemtliche Luefter die sich irgendwo finden etc drankommt. Wobei letzteres wuerde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Wenn Steuerung dann komplett.

Wie konnt ich den Shoggy vergessen, den wirst auf jeden Fall brauchen, ausser du hast eine eigene aehnliche Loesung.


----------



## ludscha (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Sieht ok aus.
> Wobei ich den Aquero Kühler unnötig finde.


 

Sehe ich auch so, bei mir hängen auch 9 Lüfter am AE.

MFG


----------



## Kurry (10. Mai 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bevor ich eine D5 einbau dann lieber eine DDC mit Phoyba Deckel. Auf jeden Fall leistungsstark, laufruhig und sehr leise. Kann man ohne Probleme ueber einen Kanal auf der Aquaero steuern, was mit einer D5 nicht so ohne weiters moeglich ist..



Die D5 kann man mit dem gleichen Kabel wie bei der DDC ans AE hängen  D5 ist nicht so Druckstark, fördert aber mehr in wenig restriktiven Systemen und gibt nicht so ein Hochfrequentes Geräusch ab.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

CPU, 2x GPU, Mora ist schon etwas restriktiv.
Ich war mal ganz am anfang von der D5 begeisert, hab mich da auch durch die theoretische Foerderleistung etwas blenden lassen.

Zu dem Aquaero Kuehler:
Es gibt so viele andere unnoetige Sachen, die Leute trotzdem verbauen.
Ich find da einen Kuehler sinvoller als 2 Pumpen in Reihe z.b.


----------



## Kurry (11. Mai 2013)

Ach so schlimm ist das nicht. Abgesehen von der 2. GPU fast ein "Ottonormalkreislauf" und GPU Kühler Bremsen i.d.R nicht so stark.

Ich hab 3 Radiatoren, CPU, GPU, RAM, AE Kühler und auch paar Winkel. Bei 100% kommt die D5 fast auf ~166l/h. Hab sie auf knapp über 100l/h gedrosselt und entkoppelt und sie ist wirklich verdammt leise. Ich hör die nicht und PC steht auf Kopfhöhe 30cm neben mir. 

Hab sie gekauft, weil ich viel gutes gelesen habe und weil das Geräusch eben nicht so "piepsig" ist.


----------



## PEACEpolska (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

 stellt doch mal wenn ihr zeit habt einen warenkorb zusammen  hab ständig das Gefühl irg was vergessen zu haben


----------



## ludscha (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Bitte schön 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/17fe39370125a2dcf0b14d36e57bec56

+ Poweradjust damit du die Pumpe am AE 5 anschliesen kannst.

MFG


----------



## Verminaard (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



ludscha schrieb:


> Bitte schön
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/17fe39370125a2dcf0b14d36e57bec56
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie sind einige Sachen hier seltsam.

Wofuer die 20cm 4Pin Molex Verlaengerung?
Ein Mora3 Pro und dann nur einfache Luefterbestueckung.
Ein 16/13er Schlauch mit 16/10er Anschluessen.
Der teure Koolance Verbindungsnippel.
Ein Durchflussmesser, wo der TE schon erwaehnt hatte, das er auf sowas keinen Wert legt.
3 Stk 3x3Pin Y-Kabel statt einem 9x3
Eine Aquaero XT mit Fernbedienung?
Im Grunde wuerd auch eine LT mit Einbausatz reichen, ich hatte eine Pro vorgeschlagen, das unkomplizierteste.
Temperatursensoren wo man extra nochmal Anschluesse braucht, gibt es auch als Innen/Aussengewinde wo ich die einfach nur wo zwischenschrauben kann.
Noiseblocker gegen Phoybaluefter ausgetauscht?
Einen Poweradjust fuer eine Aquastream? Die wird doch direkt angeschlossen und via Aquabus mit der Auqaero verbunden und ueber diese gesteuert.
Phoyba Plexiglas AGB statt dem Aquacomputer? Wo es mit dem Plexiglas zu problemen kommen kann.

Aber motzen das ein Kuehler fuer die Auqaero unsinnig sei...

Warenkorb noch einmal aktualisiert.
Bei den Anschluessen, Winkeln, Verschlussstopfen musst du schauen was du wie verlegen kannst/musst, ansonsten duerfte alles komplett sein.


----------



## PEACEpolska (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Danke euch allen  

werde das set denke ich wie es Verminaard gerade oben beschrieben hat mir leisten 

mein ihr eine Aquaero wäre eine gute idee? Da die Blende bei den Laufwerken zu 99 bei mir oben somit geschlossen ist?

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Cooler_Master/COSMOS_II,_Gehaeuse/964355/?


----------



## Verminaard (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Kannst auch eine LT Version nehmen, wuerde aber fuer leichtere Platzierung und Einbau noch einen Einbausatz empfehlen.

Kannst halt nur ueber Software Einstellen/Steuern/Ueberwachen.
Was natuerlich komfortabler ist.

Und es ist wesentlich guenstiger.


----------



## Kurry (12. Mai 2013)

Warum überhaupt ein AE? Die Aquastream kann doch auch das nötige!


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Jop kannst auch die Ultra kaufen, dort kannst auch Lüfter anschließen und über die Wasser Temp steuern.
Durchflusssensor kannst auch anschließen. Mir lang die Ultra absolut, ist ja auch nicht so das du es immer brauchst.
Du stellst dein Sys einmal ein und die sache hats sich erledigt


----------



## Verminaard (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Nur das man keine 3 xbeliebigen Luefter vernuenftig auf ner Auqastream anschliessen kann.
Dann brauchst wieder nen Poweradjust oder Poweramp.
Wieso nicht gleich was vernuenftiges und ne Auqaero LT?

Hier mal ein copy/paste aus dem LUXX Aquastream FAQ Thread:



Spoiler



*Welche Leistung verkraftet der Lüfterausgang?*
max. mit 5Watt (offiziell) bzw. 6 Watt (inoffiziell), da sonst die  Pumpenelektronik zu heiß wird. Die max. zulässige Leistung hängt vor  allem von der Temperatur der Lüfterendstufe ab. Man muss es einfach mal  testen, da die Platine einen zweistufigen Übertemperaturschutz hat und  notfalls die Lüfter auf 12V schaltet.

Folgende Kombinationen laufen:
lt. Hersteller  3 Airstreamlüfter http://www.aqua-computer-systeme.de/...oducts_id=1557
2x Blacknoise XL1 rev2.0 - bei 50% immer um die 48° Pumpenelektronik
2x Loonies 57° Pumpenelektronik
3x Loonies 70° Pumpenelektronik



Hier noch der Link dazu.

Hier auch die Betriebsanleitung von Aquacomputer. Unter Punkt 6.4.


Schoen das viele Meinungen zusammenkommen, aber wieso werden hier unsinnige Sachen empfohlen?
Wenn das jemand fuer sich selber so handhabt, ist das seine Sache, aber wenn durch solche Aussagen ein User einen Schaden hat, wird auch kaum einer der solche Emfpehlungen ausgesprochen hat mit seinem Portemonnaie zur Seite stehen.


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Ja hab nie behauptet das er sich ne Aquastream Ultra kaufen soll/muss.
wenn meinen Post liest, merkst ja das es nur ein vorschlag war.

Klar kann die Pumpe nur 5 Watt, aber ne verstärker platine bekommst au günstig
bzw. ich hab mir meine selber zamme gelötet und basta. Und die Adjust oder Poweramp 
braucht man auch nicht mehr kühlen, laufen passiv auch ohne probleme


----------



## Verminaard (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Sollte man aber irgendwie dazuschreiben, das man noch zusaetzlich Teile braucht.
Anscheinend hat der TE nicht so die Megaerfahrung damit. Verlaesst sich hier auf Usermeinungen und Erfahrungen. Im schlimmsten Fall geht was kaputt, weil er nicht nachkontrolliert hat, weil 2 Leute hier gemeint haben, es reicht doch die bessere Pumpe.

Das jemand Loeten kann und das Equip dazu hat, sollte man auch nicht leichtfertig voraussetzen.
Die Aquaero 5 LT Variante kostet samt Kuehler und Einbaukit 50€ mehr gegenueber der Aquastream Ultra.
Dafuer das man dann die kompletten Luefter vom Gehaeuse anschliessen und regeln lassen kann, ergo ne vernuenftige Steuerung hat, ist bei dieser Gesamtsumme fast vernachlaessigbar.

Haette der TE von Anfang an gesagt, das er nur ein begrenztes Budget zur Verfuegung hat, waer man ganz anders an die Sache rangegangen.


----------



## PEACEpolska (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

 
nun wurde dieser Warenkorb geordert:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7d3d4651d7c765c455a2b5695f4332d8

Wurde doch der Aquaero Pro um sich die leichtere Erweiterbarkeit zu gewährleisten.

Vielen dank euch allen. Sobald sie da ist melde ich mich mit bildern


----------



## Verminaard (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Viel Spass und Erfolg beim Aufbau


----------



## PEACEpolska (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

So die wakü ist endlich auf dem weg zu mir. Nun stellt sich mir die frage,  pumpe außen verbauen samt abg oder doch lieber innen?
Der radi kommt außerhalb des cases ran


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Mai 2013)

Wenn platz ist innen, außen stört es die optik


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Mai 2013)

Würde auch sagen innen, da wird sich bestimmt ein Plätzchen finden


----------



## PEACEpolska (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Postbote war da


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Ja dann viel spaß beim werken


----------



## PEACEpolska (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Neeeiiiin!!!  Ich habe keine wlp für die gpus und cpu da  :'(


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Neeeiiiin!!!  Ich habe keine wlp für die gpus und cpu da  :'(


 
das murphy´sche gesetz halt.


----------



## PEACEpolska (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Gibts da was neues empfehlenswertes?  Welche sind zu empfehlen? Mache mich schnell zu nen hardware Händler los


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

prolimatech pk-1, arctic mx-4 oder collaboratory liquid ultra sind zu empfehlen


----------



## PEACEpolska (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Hmm habe hier mal nur die mx-2 gefunden. Fahre mal zum nächsten hw Händler in nächsten stadt

Danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

die mx-2 ist auch super, nimm sie wenn du keine andere findest


----------



## Verminaard (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Postbote war da


 
Immer wenn ich soetwas sehe, juckt es in den Fingern selbst auch wieder taetig zu werden.

Aber noch so viele Sachen die wichtiger sind -.-

Viel Spass und Erfolg dir.
Berichte uns bitte!


----------



## DjTomCat (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Ich betreibe meine Sachen seit Jahren mit MX-2 und hab noch nie Probleme gehabt mit der WLP. Ist eine super WLP.


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

War ja klar 
Der 16/11 schlauch ist mir aus gegangen xD  fehlen 1 bis 2 meter...

Aktualler stand:


----------



## Verminaard (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Passiert so oft *g*
Weis nicht wieso gerade beim Schlauch gespart wird, mir gings das erste Mal aber genauso.
Mittlerweilen hab ich da so ein kleines Lager.

Sieht gut aus was du da machst


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Sorry, falsch gekuckt ^^


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Aber irg wie will der cf wakü verbinder nicht gefallen 

Danke euch allen 

Ps: platz der pumpe ist noch nicht final


----------



## the.hai (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Wo sind jetzt die versprochenen Matrix schriftzüge gebliieben?^^


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Hab den Kühlkörper nich ab bekommen xD ist an der letzten schraube gescheitert. Werde es aber noch angreifen

So schlauch wurde bestellt. Dau kahmen noch 2 Temp sensoren und schwarzer knickschutz


----------



## the.hai (25. Mai 2013)

Das wort was sie suchen heißt modding, gogogo


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Bin schon dabei  hmmm


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

So der aufbau stejt. Geht nun an das befüllen.  Nur ich bekomm das nt nicht zum laufen... gejt mit dem überbrückungsstecker nich  manuelles Brücken mittels drahtbrücke pin 14 auf masse zb. 15 geht auch nicht...
Lw angeschlossen. Kein erfolg


Sorry für doppelpost


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Komisch, dass das nicht geht. Welche Farben hatten denn die Kabel? (Ich hoffe mal, eins war schwarz )


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Schwarz - masse und grün - pin 14.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Mai 2013)

Das war ja eig korrekt. Hast du vllt noch ein anderes Netzteil da?


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Leider nein. Es geht devinitiv  das ist sicher. In einem anderen forum hat einer ein 550W dark power pro p10 zusätzlich für seine festplatten in betrieb. Er hatte das gleiche problem. Nur steht dort nicht die Lösung wie er es zum laufen bekommen hat.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Mai 2013)

Du kannst ja mal noch Lüfter oder so anschließen,  vllt ist ja einfach die Last zu klein.


----------



## nikk o. laus (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Ich hab als immer die Boot-SSD abgehängt und dann immer gestartet und befüllt und wenns wasser fast aus dem agb war den strom weg. Ist sicher nicht das beste aber ging bis jetzt immer


----------



## the.hai (28. Mai 2013)

nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Ich hab als immer die Boot-SSD abgehängt und dann immer gestartet und befüllt und wenns wasser fast aus dem agb war den strom weg. Ist sicher nicht das beste aber ging bis jetzt immer



Beim wakü erstbefüllen, sollte man das ganze system stromfrei halten, sonst geht dir mal schnell was hopps. Woher willste wissen, ob alles dicht is


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Juhuuuuuuuuuu hab noch nen mini rechner gehabt. Als htpc wollte ich in nehmen nur kann er keine full hd filme abspielen.
Nunja. Hat zwar nen ext. Netzteil aber auf dem board ist noch ein molex stecker drann. Daruber läuft derzeit die pumpe... 
Die is trocken ja mal verdammt laut! Hab sofot aus gemacht und den schlauch bis zur pumpe gefüllt.  Nun läuft das Entlüftung prog.

Edit: pumpe läuft und nichts ist undicht.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Mai 2013)

Na dann isch ja


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

 hier mal 2 bilder auf die schnelle


Der CF Verbinder ist eine heikle bzw gefährliche sache... ist von der länge her teilweise variabel und wird durch 2 O Ringen (einer oben und einer unten) abgedichtet. 
ist nun dieser CF verbinder nicht mittig dichtet er auf einer seite nicht mehr richtig ab. 

naja... jetzt stört mich aber das Lüftergeräusch des Chipsatzes... neue baustelle...


----------



## the.hai (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

Den ChipsatzLüfter kannste im Bios noch schön runterschrauben. Der dürfte dann nichtmehr zu hören sein.


----------



## nikk o. laus (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



the.hai schrieb:


> Beim wakü erstbefüllen, sollte man das ganze system stromfrei halten, sonst geht dir mal schnell was hopps. Woher willste wissen, ob alles dicht is


 
Die Flüssigkeit ist nicht leitend, da passiert nix.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

auch kühlflüssigkeit leitet, allerdings in sehr geringem maße. dennoch würd ich vorsichtig sein


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

kannst du die untere graka nicht einen slot nach oben verlegen? dann sollte der verbinder doch besser passen. und bei der länge, die du aktuell hast, kannst du eigendlich auch direkt 2 anschlüsse und schlauch nehmen. 
wenn du das mainboard nun auch noch unter wasser setzt, kannst musst du das ja sowieso nochmal zerlegen


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Mai 2013)

Ja sie Leitet nicht soo gut aber, sobald Staub im Spiel ist steigt die Leitfähigkeit. Und ja PC ohne Staub ....


----------



## blautemple (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*



nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Die Flüssigkeit ist nicht leitend, da passiert nix.


 
Und jetzt denkst du nochmal darüber nach wann Wasser leitet und dann darüber was im PC ist


----------



## PEACEpolska (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü für I7 3960X + 2x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum*

 naja wann es leitet und wann nicht hatte ich in der berufsschule   daher.


----------

